# Chicken Bone Beach on Plastics



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

got this close to the beach about 20 feet out 5.63 pounds 19 inches


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice flounder !


----------



## matt c (Mar 29, 2010)

*chicken bone*

Nice flounder. Where is chicken bone beach?


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

*chicken bone beach is the last beach before you go onto fort pickens*

e beach is the last beach before you go onto fort 

Fort Pickens Rd
Gulf Breeze, Florida 32561


----------



## matt c (Mar 29, 2010)

*chicken bone beach*

Thank you


----------



## matt c (Mar 29, 2010)

So that would be the beach with bath rooms, picnic area and showers?


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

matt c said:


> So that would be the beach with bath rooms, picnic area and showers?


correct


----------

